# wheatgrass?



## preston897 (Jun 8, 2010)

do sullys like wheat grass? is it good for them?


----------



## Missy (Jun 8, 2010)

Good question, I checked my lists and did not find it on the good or bad list. I would like to know myself, there are lots of pretty ornamental grasses that I wonder about. I hope someone can help.


----------



## DeanS (Jun 8, 2010)

Wheatgrass is excellent for them.


----------



## Annieski (Jun 8, 2010)

I, too, gave wheat grass to Morty. It is for sure on the "OK" list [in several places]. Being in NJ, the winter seems to go on forever, so when I found the wheat grass in 'whole foods' I was very happy and so was Morty.


----------



## DonaTello's-Mom (Jun 8, 2010)

Yep I'm with Dean on this one. Good stuff for them.


----------



## preston897 (Jun 8, 2010)

thats great! i did not notice it on the lists that i have looked at. ill have to try that then when i get my sully at some point


----------



## TortieGal (Jun 8, 2010)

I tried it with my sully and he wouldn't eat it. But my birds were very happy to get it.


----------



## DeanS (Jun 8, 2010)

TortieGal said:


> I tried it with my sully and he wouldn't eat it. But my birds were very happy to get it.



Try chopping it up a little and adding it to something else he does like...that'll do the trick.


----------



## preston897 (Jun 8, 2010)

what do you guys find that is pretty common for your sullys to LOVE?


----------



## Urtle (Jun 12, 2010)

Romain lettuce?


----------



## Gus (Jun 13, 2010)

That fall into my useless list........



Urtle said:


> Romain lettuce?


----------



## Tom (Jun 13, 2010)

preston897 said:


> what do you guys find that is pretty common for your sullys to LOVE?



Mine will eat just about anything. I've always given them a huge variety since they were hatchlings. With all that I've learned here in the last few months they are getting more variety than ever.


----------



## chairman (Jun 14, 2010)

preston897 said:


> what do you guys find that is pretty common for your sullys to LOVE?



Various weeds and grasses. When my tort had to stay indoors, they had a morning routine that involved eating a small mountain of spring mix with much gusto. Now that they're outside, I still offer spring mix, but they'll walk right past it to search out certain weeds. Clover and dandelion flowers are very popular, but for some reason so is plain ole grass. The spring mix only gets eaten towards the end of feeding time, right before they head to a hide for a nap.


----------



## preston897 (Jun 14, 2010)

what do you guys thing of having small containers in their indoor cages with plants growing in the to keep in their inside cage? so they can grazy indoors...


----------



## DeanS (Jun 14, 2010)

preston897 said:


> what do you guys find that is pretty common for your sullys to LOVE?



Grasses, weeds and cactus...they NEVER turn 'em down....also grape and mulberry leaves.


As specific grasses go...all fescues, bermuda and wheatgrass...but that's just here on the West Coast...I tried and was unsuccessful at growing orchard grass and timothy...I don't think they can handle the near-freezing winters here (in Antelope Valley).


----------



## preston897 (Jun 15, 2010)

i wont have any issue growing things. i live in north texas. a few things like hibiscus will die. and bremuda will turn brown in the winter. how is dried bremuda for them?


----------



## DeanS (Jun 15, 2010)

EXCELLENT...they need dry grass fiber as well...and it'll save you a fortune in hay...not that hay is all that expensive...but you get my point!


----------



## preston897 (Jun 15, 2010)

oh yea i understand. i figure in the summer i will have to buy hay. but what would be a good idea for green plants in the winter? what growns good in the winter? as far as the indoor cage goes when he is young...could i plant some grasses in small pots in there so he can just graze inside of his cage?


----------



## moswen (Jun 15, 2010)

preston897 said:


> what do you guys thing of having small containers in their indoor cages with plants growing in the to keep in their inside cage? so they can grazy indoors...



At my local petsmart or petco (I go into them both equally so I can't remember which store carries them) they will randomly have a small round two tiered stand that carries succulents and forrest plants in little 2 inch pots for terrarium planting, and when they do I buy one or two of each species (of the succulents, not the Forrest plants!) they have and plant them in my indoor baby enclosure, they're usually gone in 3 days or less! I also have a bunch of turnip seeds that grow into sprouts in 2-3 days, I plant them in the top of an old strawberry container and all I ever see of those is a long pale stem with the little top leaf bitten off, which tells me it's time to scatter more seeds!

I also grow the sulcata seed mix in their indoor enclosure but I have only seen my babies eat that the first few weeks they came to me, they seem to have moved on to better foods. Now I just see them sitting under the long grasses.


----------



## preston897 (Jun 15, 2010)

yea i will grow some things and see how long they last in the cage haha. probably not long.


----------



## DeanS (Jun 15, 2010)

preston897 said:


> oh yea i understand. i figure in the summer i will have to buy hay. but what would be a good idea for green plants in the winter? what growns good in the winter? as far as the indoor cage goes when he is young...could i plant some grasses in small pots in there so he can just graze inside of his cage?



My point was that when your Bermuda goes dormant (turns brown), that's the dry grass fiber they'll need and they like it...hay will be merely a supplemental item.


----------



## preston897 (Jun 15, 2010)

does the green bremuda have as much fiber as the dried stuff? if it does not what do you reccomend for the fiber during the summer when it is green?


----------



## DeanS (Jun 18, 2010)

evanbarrack said:


> All the natural and the vegetables are good enough for your torts. You can feed them the wheatgrass. It is the best for then and can get the supplemenets from it.



Vegetables should be given as treats...you know, a weekly thing, like watermelon or strawberries...Now if by vegetables you mean 'greens' that's a different story.


----------



## preston897 (Jun 18, 2010)

what would you guys consider to be the best greens for them?


----------



## DeanS (Jun 18, 2010)

The absolute BEST for them is endive and escarole (just another type of endive)...and radicchio adds a little color to the mix...hey SPRING MIX...found in the refrigerated section of your supermarket's produce section (with the premade salad bags). But I do use fresh...NEVER out of a bag...but that's just me


----------



## preston897 (Jun 18, 2010)

do grasses and hays have any calcium in them?


----------

